# I sleep with her...



## mgn5553 (Feb 14, 2011)

Okay I don't really sleep with this, but it's a George Eagle soda from the mid 1800s.


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 15, 2011)

Great color and nice embossed design! What does the base look like on these?


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 16, 2011)

That's a super looking Eagle!

 ~Tim


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jun 2, 2012)

You lucky, lucky dude, you know how much its worth right?


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello Mike,

 You are late to the party, here, and addressing one of our more sporadic members. I have a hunch that there are more of these out there than one might think.

 It's fun to read back in the archives. Did you miss: More of the Eagle Saga.

 Have you seen the Eagle Pitcher?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hello Mike,
> 
> ...


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thats my goal one day, since in collect nyc bottles, to own the three manhattan variants of Eagle.... wayyyyy out of my budget now >___<


 but one day... soon...


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jun 17, 2012)

There is one for sale right now but waaayyyyy out of my price range:

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/270995934926?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_8343wt_1185


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 24, 2012)

I love the color.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 27, 2012)

It's an interesting bottle and highly sought after with us pontiled soda collectors. $1600 seems to be around what they bring in this deep tealish-emerald color. In 2007 when Grapentine sold his amazing collection, one in this color brought $4,600. That same bottle from the Grapentine auction surfaced again the next year in 2008 through American Bottle auctions again and only brought $1,600. Someone took a hard hit on that one. 

 In a 2010 American Bottle auction, one with a buffed out lip chip in a more emerald color brought $1,600. It was more on the color of Marks example he has pictured.

 There have been some show up in aqua and a lighter shade of green in some past Glassworks auctions as well. There is a cobalt example that Grapentine sold in 2007 for $8,500 in an American Bottle auction. A stunning looking bottle and I thought about bidding but passed at that time after just buying our home.

 ~Tim


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 27, 2012)

I saw an aqua one with a lip chip in a dollar box at S River a couple years ago.. found out later I shoulda bought it..


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 27, 2012)

Even the aquas are tough to come by Chuck. I don't have one yet but have had plenty of chances to get one. Not really sure why.

 ~Tim


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 27, 2012)

It was an important twist in my learning curve, I give you that..[] The tiny ribs in the mold are really unique.. !


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 27, 2012)

There's another very rare ribbed example too. M R & H W / Lundblad from Quincy, IL.

 Photo from Bottleden

 ~Tim


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 27, 2012)

OK almost unique.. []


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jun 29, 2012)

I might be on the verge of aquireing one (a spiral eagle) from a construction worker in Brooklyn []

 Talked to some people digging up a street, no bottles there (didnt dig deep enough/Cobblestones start 10 feet down and bottles are under there they only dug 6) But the supervisor says he has one that he might get rid of for $75, i told him make it next week ill give him $100... A car can wait... this one is more important =P

 Now if only the anxiety of waiting for him to call would stop me from sleeping [:'(]


----------

